# 46g bowfront #1



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Just thought I would share some picture of my tank. I started it in Nov. 09 with 5 discus. I ended up selling 2 and buying one new one. It was started bare bottom with homemade sponge filters.

The start:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

This shot is from last night. It has only been planted for about 1.5 months. And I moved it 3 weeks ago so it was completely torn down. Been using metricide for 2 weeks now, and started EI dosing this week.

Stock list:

4 - discus
4 - harlequin rasboras
8 - rummynose tetras
4 - calico BN's
3 - GBR
2 - L201's
2 - sterbai cories.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like your homemade sponge filters


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow looks really nice


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I really like your homemade sponge filters


Thanks, they cost maybe $7 each. Worked great.



Claudia said:


> Wow looks really nice


Thank you.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice tank. Beautiful discus.

The idea of homemade sponge filters is new to me! Great job on these.

Is it internal filters that you have in now, or 1 filter and 1 UV sterilizer?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Very nice tank. Beautiful discus.
> 
> The idea of homemade sponge filters is new to me! Great job on these.
> 
> Is it internal filters that you have in now, or 1 filter and 1 UV sterilizer?


Thank you.

I got the idea for the sponge filters from a guy on Simply Discus. They were easy to make and worked like a charm. I still have all the parts at home for if I want to use them again.

Internal filter and UV. The one on the left is a Fluval 3+, the right is a 9W UV.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

As I said in the other thread, this is a nice looking tank. But is that browning I see at the lower parts of the L. Aromatica and other plants? Or is that a trick of the light? If it's browning, you might want to remove the browned base parts and replant the tops. Lower light tanks tend to have this problem, or if it's densely planted, because the base of the plants don't get enough light.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a great looking tank!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> As I said in the other thread, this is a nice looking tank. But is that browning I see at the lower parts of the L. Aromatica and other plants? Or is that a trick of the light? If it's browning, you might want to remove the browned base parts and replant the tops. Lower light tanks tend to have this problem, or if it's densely planted, because the base of the plants don't get enough light.


Yes, it is some browning on the lower parts. I need to do some pruning, but since it will be getting moved again in less than 2 months I might just wait and do it when I take the tank apart.



Morainy said:


> That is a great looking tank!


Thank you


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Daniel.. I've been thinking about starting a planted tank for awhile now..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Lisa. This is really my first attempt at a planted tank. The lighting is not strong enough, but seems to be working alright with the EI dosing and metricide.


----------

